

Timing is not just for traders anymore. Networks need it too - skurks
http://gigaom.com/2013/04/27/timing-is-not-just-for-traders-anymore-networks-need-it-too/

======
tobiasu
Thinly veiled spam.

~~~
dchichkov
Yep. And with a bit of bs too. They are far from being first to come up with a
PTP master clock.

BTW - to all the time nuts in here. Anyone knows, is there any cheap and
whacky way to substitute PC 133.33MhZ PCI clock source with something really
really stable, so TSC becomes rock solid (say 1ns/sec)?

